# My first rats. Neil and Chris.



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Yep I'm a fan of the Pet Shop Boys! These delightful ratties came from a pet shop. I know it isn't the best place to get pets from. I had been to this particular pet shop every time I was nearby, and last week these two caught my attention immediately. They showed a lot of interest in me unlike all the other rats I saw before. The next day I went back and thank god they were still there. My friend took these pics on her phone but I will update with proper pics shortly!
Neil is the one with markings by his eyes. Chris is the one who's back markings go uninterrupted to his ears.
At first my mum said "not having rats in my house, no way" but when she met these she fell in love straight away and takes them out to play with without even asking me!!!!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

They have such nice markings, especially neils back marking


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Adorable little mittens! Haha, my mother was the same, she said for four straight years NO RATS NO HOW NO WAY xD
Now here we are and I'm a slave to two of the bugs xD


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry, been having trouble updating this thread with more pics, hope it works this time!

I really love these two, we have so much fun and they never bite ever, but Neil does sometimes release raisins over me when held!


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

More pics!


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Just a few more. Sorry that I'm in some of the pics!


----------

